# Halloween Listening Party 2016, podcast up now on soundcloud!



## Halloween Listening Party (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Halloweeners! 

I have uploaded the podcast version of my live broadcast from Halloween night! 

https://soundcloud.com/fotwaudio/halloween-listening-party-2016-live-broadcast

It features a special with John Massari, composer of Killer Klowns from Outer Space; spooky recipes from the Cocktail witch; and an eerie reading from the Book of Halloween on the pagan origins of our favourite holiday!!  It also has a ton of music, new and old!

This is also a background to some of my favourites this year that I played:
http://www.fotwaudio.com/halloween/a-post-halloween-music-playlist/

Hope you enjoy!! We will back again next year with all your spooky favourites!!

Iain
FOTW Radio


----------

